# "Big" snakes !!!!!



## solar 17 (Feb 21, 2011)

On the weekend l was lucky enough to have a good look at a 14 kg albino olive python and when a friend purchased some unusual spotteds l went along for the ride and the seller had a 5.8 meter scrubbie [string measured] and this got me thinking who has got or seen with their own eyes some "big" aussie reptiles not in a zoo as imo the tend to pump them for the publics benefit, one other large scrubbie was l think it belonged to Brian Barnett at the Melb. Expo 2-3 years ago ......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## emmabee (Feb 21, 2011)

oooh lucky you!! i would love to see an albino olive!
my olive is 9ft ish and our coastal female 10ft(sorry but i dont know what the conversion into meters is!)
of my non aussies the big burm is 14ft and the boas are 6ft and 7ft!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently visited the owner of a very large male scrubby that many people have seen at the Wild Expo here in Sydney. It had bitten a friend of his on one occasion that prompted the emergemncy doctor to call the police as he thought it was a machette attack by the injuries.
I am the proud owner of a 15kg olive but I cannot take the credit for her size.


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 21, 2011)

14kg albino olive, i would have loved to have seen that, how long was it?


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics ?


----------



## guzzo (Feb 21, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> Does anyone have any pics ?


 
+1


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a few big olives, around the 12ft mark and very heavy, pics in my album

cheers


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 21, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> I have a few big olives, around the 12ft mark and very heavy, pics in my album
> 
> cheers



Yeah I just had a look and they are huge.

The Bredli looks like it has some size to it.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 21, 2011)

Had a chat, that albino female you saw was the 10kg girl. Still a mighty animal though.


----------



## cement (Feb 21, 2011)

A friend of mine has a 17.5-18 ft male scrubby. Had it for 20 odd years and would probably be directly related to many owned by people on here. Its stopped breeding now and is living comfortably in a good spot.
Here's a shot of my daughter, she's quite comfortable with snakes of all sizes, (she was 10 here) and though not a great photo it is one of my faves.


----------



## beersdave (Feb 21, 2011)

would love to see some pics of these huge snakes


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently visited John Cann, who has a 16kg Carpet that is a touch over 10 feet long, and is missing probably 4" of tail. That's a very impressive snake, especially when compared to my very petite fiance!

My partners hand next to the 16kg Carpet - please note the size of the rock on her finger too!


----------



## bkevo (Feb 21, 2011)

pics!!!


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres a big coastal l removed from a turkey shed and that is a full size adult male turkey inside him
l kept him at home until he had passed the turkey which took approx. 4-5 weeks and then released him into the nearby "wetlands" and yes l have posted this pic before but a good while back and l personally have seen nothing in the wild to match this guy for size......Baden [solar 17]


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are the Olives that Baden refers to...... they are 10kg each....... The whopper Baden heard me discuss is actually bigger than 14kg & is a Het Olive weighing in at just under 16kg....... the Snake Whisperer can add a photo........ cheers


----------



## crocodile_dan (Feb 21, 2011)

Scrubby at work, the pic was taken 16 months ago


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 21, 2011)

G'day jinja,

I'm curious about what's on your hideboxes, and what's with the towels?


----------



## najanaja (Feb 21, 2011)

this is my big girl as of last year...she is not the BIGGEST but a tad bigger than in the pic here.. i will get her during the week to get some updateds..

PS. im 6.4'' to give some comparison..


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 21, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day jinja,
> 
> I'm curious about what's on your hideboxes, and what's with the towels?



Hey Jonno, they are small, flat rocks glued to the top. The towels are a trial of a new, easy to launder substrate method. I have to say, the 15kg girl is on towels and it makes life real easy. She barely messes them up.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 22, 2011)

nice pair joe! how old are they at that weight?

was going to ask about the towels also.


----------



## emmabee (Feb 22, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Here are the Olives that Baden refers to...... they are 10kg each....... The whopper Baden heard me discuss is actually bigger than 14kg & is a Het Olive weighing in at just under 16kg....... the Snake Whisperer can add a photo........ cheers



amazing snakes!!! god i love the albino olives, would be my total dream snake! if any ever come up in europe i will be at the front of the que!!


----------



## Torah (Feb 28, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Here are the Olives that Baden refers to...... they are 10kg each....... The whopper Baden heard me discuss is actually bigger than 14kg & is a Het Olive weighing in at just under 16kg....... the Snake Whisperer can add a photo........ cheers


 
omg they are so beautiful ! definately the best looking snakes ive seen EVER


----------



## Torah (Feb 28, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I recently visited John Cann, who has a 16kg Carpet that is a touch over 10 feet long, and is missing probably 4" of tail. That's a very impressive snake, especially when compared to my very petite fiance!
> 
> My partners hand next to the 16kg Carpet - please note the size of the rock on her finger too!


 
Ah ring on finger = eventual paralysis from the waist down.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 28, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Here are the Olives that Baden refers to...... they are 10kg each....... The whopper Baden heard me discuss is actually bigger than 14kg & is a Het Olive weighing in at just under 16kg....... the Snake Whisperer can add a photo........ cheers



They look amazing.. how much are albino olives worth?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 28, 2011)

I do not keep anything even remotely big myself but here's an old pic of my brother with his old olive.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 28, 2011)

Great pics of the 'big guns' here, but I'll stick with my Antaresia, thanks! ;-)


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember Tim at URS had a massive olive female, from memory it was around 16ft and 30 odd kilos. I remember holding it and it was every bit as heavy as what he said, a huge animal and really placid, shame it passed away.


----------



## Flanders199 (Feb 28, 2011)

Those olive albinos are absolutely gorgeous, what i wouldn't do to own one of them  lucky fella!


----------



## dpeica (Feb 28, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day jinja,
> 
> I'm curious about what's on your hideboxes, and what's with the towels?



yes.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok towels.......

- Absorbent as Big water bowls & big Olives that like a splash = water everywhere.
- & Big water bowls are necessary when creating a nice humid wet season.
- More texture than paper for the snake to move on.
- You can wipe up any big turds easily as you take out the towels.
- They retain warmth in the hide more effectively.
- Easy to clean.

The hide boxes are accessed from the top & have white decorative rock adhered to them for basking & shedding.

$20 royalty paid to the jinjajoe trust fund for every towel used in an enclosure from now on....... BSB & Account number available via PM.


----------



## spyder6052 (Mar 1, 2011)

i also use the towel method  
(no towel in this pic though )






shes just over 3 metres and about 7 kg









mmmm tasty


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2011)

Can u imagine how big those Olives poos are? Lol


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 1, 2011)

In regards to large food items for these larger snakes..must they have mammals or is it alright to feed them point of lay pullets, culled roosters or ducks with smoother shoulders like Indian Runners?


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 1, 2011)

l have a very large coastal and he gets a large rat [600-700 grams] every seven days and he's still growing at a good rate..... solar 17 [Baden] ps 2.5 mtrs and approx. 10kgs


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry for asking a silly question.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats a nice healthy looking Coastal Spyder,ive got a female just like that one,colour-pattern wise.Why is it you generally only get "Large" coastals and not Diamonds etc.Yes ive seen the odd Big Diamond but not as many as Coastals.Just like on this topic everybody has coastals,not 1 large Diamond...I wonder who has the heaviest carpet..


----------



## Wookie (Mar 1, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Thats a nice healthy looking Coastal Spyder,ive got a female just like that one,colour-pattern wise.Why is it you generally only get "Large" coastals and not Diamonds etc.Yes ive seen the odd Big Diamond but not as many as Coastals.Just like on this topic everybody has coastals,not 1 large Diamond...I wonder who has the heaviest carpet..


 
Because less people powerfeed their diamonds as it is rumoured to cause DPS


----------



## hugsta (Mar 1, 2011)

Brodak_Moment said:


> Because less people powerfeed their diamonds as it is rumoured to cause DPS


 
More likely cause most captive hatched diamonds don't live past 7 or 8 yrs in general and carpets survive much better in captivity. Any large diamonds that people have are bound to be wild caught ones, not necasarily by them though.


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 1, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> In regards to large food items for these larger snakes..must they have mammals or is it alright to feed them point of lay pullets, culled roosters or ducks with smoother shoulders like Indian Runners?


 
This is a 20 week old chook around the 1.8 kg mark.......


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh wow!
Thank you for answering my question.
Being very new to the herp hobby I'm still in awe of just how large a food item they can cope with.
Here in Queensland finding rabbits would be an issue but at the local produce traders people put up adverts. on their notice board trying to give away young bantam roosters.


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 1, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> This is a 20 week old chook around the 1.8 kg mark.......


 
Awesome snakes, have you had any success breeding this pair?

cheers
Wayne


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 1, 2011)

This Year ????? maybe hopefully & if not next year & if never well..... lol all a bit of fun !!!!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice pics and topic 
The guys at scales and tails adel have some big 11-12 olive and 10+ coastal...
Seen some monsters in zoos around the world...but damnnnnnnnn a place in adel has a scrubbie out back .. that is the biggest aus python I have ever seen....the olives dont even come near it  BUt it is one angry Mofo...
Myself and my dad FN jumped back about 8 foot when it thru it self at the glass ... Then was right up nose on the glass looking at both of us thinking HMMMM can i Eat that....
most intimidating bloody python i have ever seen ..it just wanted to kill everyone in the room or who goes near the tank...so they had to cover him back up so he will chill out ...
His breeding partner is ment to be even bigger but far more relaxed 
They said its an easy 4man job getting the crazy one out ...the guy that works their said he pulled a muscles in his leg when they where taking it out one day...the tail was between his legs and when the scrubbie tensed up it pulled his kness so it touched his nipple and held it their hahah GOD DAMN that would not b fun! 
Very very cool Python thou


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok guys and gals, who does have the biggest snake in Oz,


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 2, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> This Year ????? maybe hopefully & if not next year & if never well..... lol all a bit of fun !!!!



Fingers crossed! If not, there is always the old donk on the head!


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump

Anymore pics ?


----------

